# Snow boots?



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Normally I would never put clothing on a dog, but It is starting to get colder here and will start to snow within the next month or two, and every time miller goes out in the show he gets huge snow balls on his feet, then i have to melt them with the blow drier and the brush his feet the blow dry again. Its a real pain, would you guys recommend that i try some water proof boots to keep his feet dry?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My sister had the Muttluk boots. Her dog would wear them so I tried them. None of my 3 would walk in them. I got this stuff and will try it if it snows. I've had it for awhile but last year we didn't get any snow.

http://www.thedogoutdoors.com/mushers-secret-paw-pad-protection-wax.html

I also clip all the hair between their pads. If there is hair between the pads, the snow sticks to it and creates snowballs.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

I've used a product called Pawz. My dogs have a hard time with the salt on the roads in the winter and they do a good job of protecting their pads from burning. 

They are rubber boots that almost look like little balloons. Not too expensive, around 12 dollars.I bought them at a boutique store but you can get them on Amazon. They're nice because they're rubber and the dogs can feel the ground under them better than harder soled boots. Little bit of a pain to put on, but not too bad. Stay on well once they're on- no problem going for a 2-3 mile walk with them.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Good luck with that. I can hardly get my kids to wear boots let alone a dog. If you are successful, I want pictures!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

BennyBoy said:


> Good luck with that. I can hardly get my kids to wear boots let alone a dog. If you are successful, I want pictures!


Too funny! Now that my 3 kids have moved out, the things like that I do with my dogs has drastically increased...so just wait!

Here's a pic of my dogs last winter with their boots on:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is my little havanese in her new mutluks (and mutluks fleece snowsuit). They are a little tough to get on, but they are the only boots that will actually stay on. They walk funny at first but get used to them really quick.

In addition to the cold and snow sticking to their feet, the road salt and sand is really irritating to their foot pads, and if they lick it it can be quite toxic.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute pictures guys!! My sister loves the little rubber boots too! She swears by them!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute pictures guys!! My sister loves the little rubber boots too! She swears by them!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Look at the boots! That is hysterical! You have a very tolerant dog, I am sure benny would just chew them up.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

I like the snowsuit idea too- that would really save the snow balls, as Maxie loves the deep snow. 

If Misty doesn't grow some hair soon, I'm going to have to find a down filled snow suit for her- she's already cold now!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

BennyBoy said:


> Look at the boots! That is hysterical! You have a very tolerant dog, I am sure benny would just chew them up.


The first time I put them on Max, he stood there like a statue with this hurt look on his face....he is kind of a sensitive sort. But he got over it quick. Lily- nothing phases her, she just keeps moving! We'll see what Misty does with it....


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I find alot of the boots are hard to put your on. I think it's mainly because havanese have alot of hair.

I'm looking at a pair of ruff wear.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=18382&highlight=Boot.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Hard to get on means it's hard for the dog to get them off. My experience is if they go on easily then the dog can shake/chew/scratch them off.

I can get the mutluks on fairly quickly now; i hold the dog's foot in my fist to get the hair as flat as possible and stuff the foot in the boot, then quickly fasten the velcro strap as tight as possible. 

The fur helps keep them on as well. I haven't been outside with my havanese yet, but my labradoodle learned quicklly that the boots meant she was getting a long walk outside, so she would patiently wait for me to get them on with an excited look on her face.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Tuss said:


> Here is my little havanese in her new mutluks (and mutluks fleece snowsuit). They are a little tough to get on, but they are the only boots that will actually stay on. They walk funny at first but get used to them really quick.
> 
> In addition to the cold and snow sticking to their feet, the road salt and sand is really irritating to their foot pads, and if they lick it it can be quite toxic.


where did you get the snow suit!! omg i love it!! Gabby needs one of those.. she loves being outside, the snow suit would be ideal


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gabs said:


> where did you get the snow suit!! omg i love it!! Gabby needs one of those.. she loves being outside, the snow suit would be ideal


It's made by mutluks. I bought it at my local dog boutique.

Here is the picture on the mutluk site. It's the fleece jogger pictured here http://www.muttluks.com/products.php?cat=3&subcat=5


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have muttluks for Brody. They get easier to put on the more you do it, I found (You just get better at it I guess). I only use them when it starts to get really cold and he doesn't want to walk outside barefooted anymore. The rest of the time I leave them off. When it's super cold though, he's definitely much happier with them on. We have a pile of snow right now (ugh), and he's loving the snow much more than he did at tje start of last winter.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Tuss said:


> It's made by mutluks. I bought it at my local dog boutique.
> 
> Here is the picture on the mutluk site. It's the fleece jogger pictured here http://www.muttluks.com/products.php?cat=3&subcat=5


Ty!!! I know what Gabbys getting for Christmas


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gabs said:


> Ty!!! I know what Gabbys getting for Christmas


It fits her well, but I have to roll up the sleeves because of her short little legs!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the snowsuit. It looks like a great solution to those dreaded "snow tumors" our Havs are notorious for getting. Thought the dog modeling on the Mutluks website looked like an ape rather than a dog. Your Hav is a much better looking model.


----------



## Bojangles' Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Can I ask what size Muttluks you guys use for your Havs? XXS? XS?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Not sure what size the mutluks are (i cut the tag off). You have to measure their foot and look at the size chart. Best to go into the store and actually try them on. You might need a bigger size if your hav has long fur so you can get them on, the velcro will still ensure they stay on.

Here is the sizing chart (copied from the muttluks website)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody's are XXS and they are a little big on him.


----------

